# High T3 levels?



## Bopeep (Apr 20, 2007)

My 17 year old son had an appt yesterday with an anesthesiologist for wisdom teeth extraction planned on May 4. He had 140/90 blood pressure and his pulse was over 100. We immediately thought of thyroid problems as I had my first bout with overactive thyroid at age 17 and had it surgically removed at the age of 34. My mother had hers removed when she was 20. So the family history is there.

So his blood tests came back normal according to the anesthesiologist. TSH is normal, T4 is normal but T3 is in the higher range of normal or maybe off the charts (not sure as he did not give details). I have spent hours researching this. Could it be the beginning of thyroid malfunction? Any ideas would help me relax!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It's not in good judgment to say what the levels relate without knowing the actual numbers. 
As long as T-3 is in the Labs reference range, there should be no thyroid concern for now. However I'd keep having them checked periodically because your son might have thyroid issues later in the future, which by then, might reflect in his levels.

However, I would not expect the anesthesiologist nor the dentist would want to work on a patient with high BP and pulse. Eons ago a dentist refused to work on me because I had a heart mummer and wanted a doctors note on which type of mummer I had. So I didn't have the work done.
Today, I know the mummers is from MVP and I take medication for it an hour before dental work of any kind and other types of surgery as well. That's the only time I take the meds. which is for any possible infections that would travel to the heart which could be fatal.

You also might consider redoing the test by a regular Endo. After all, what does or how much, does an anesthesiologist know about thyroid, 
anyhow(?). The anesthesiologist might be going by the old standard levels instead the up to date levels.

Get copies of his thyroid blood test, each time, all three, with Labs reference range. Then you will know yourself for sure. We are here if you need help.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bopeep (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for your message. Here are his levels:
Free T4 21.0 (normal range 12.0-22.0)
Free T3 7.1 (normal range 3.1-6.8)
TSH 1.840 (normal range 0.270-4.200)

I saw his GP this week who said as long as his TSH was normal there was nothing to treat. his BP was normal at that visit so that reassured me. They will proceed with his operation friday. I will ask for a new blood test in a couple months.

The tricky thing here is that we live in France and he is leaving for the USA in July for college. If he has thyroid issues, I would like to get it under control before he leaves.

If you have anything else to say about his levels now that I have posted them, I am interested in hearing it. Thanks so much


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks! bopeep,

I assume your son is not on thyroid and/or other medications. And his diet is sufficient.

Levels might suggest early stages of hyperthyroidism; T3 toxicosis
(excess T3).
Did doctor do antibodies to see if your son is Graves' and for Toxic adenoma
and/or Toxic nodular goiter? Also, having symptoms that match hyperthyroidism would also help confirm.

If doctor does not want to treat per these levels, have you son tested often because levels might warrant treatment in the (near) future. Plus you don't want him to have irreversable health issues from prolonged hyperthyroidism.

However, you need to take son to an Endo. that treats lots of thyroid patients per year. Anesthesiologist might know the difference between hyper and hypo levels, but, he probably doesn't know the other thyroid health issues, such as T3 toxicosis, Toxic adenoma and/or Toxic nodular goiter.

Treatment for all the above are the same.

Good luck to both of you - get him to an Endo.! if you haven't already.


----------



## Bopeep (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you so much. This was my gut feeling.


----------

